# هل انجيل برنابا انجيل مقبول؟



## الموالي (2 نوفمبر 2007)

لماذا لا تؤمنون بكتاب برنابا ؟
هل لأنه مذكور فيه بشارة نبينا أحمد فلذلك رفضتوه ولم تعترفوا به


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الانجيل الحقيقي*



الموالي قال:


> لماذا لا تؤمنون بكتاب برنابا ؟
> هل لأنه مذكور فيه بشارة نبينا أحمد فلذلك رفضتوه ولم تعترفوا به



الأخ العزيز
*هل قرأت أنت كتاب برنابا؟*


----------



## Ghali (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الانجيل الحقيقي*

*

اخي الموالي ..



هل قرأت بنفسك انجيل برنابـا ..؟!




إذا كانت الإجابة بـ نعم .. فتلك مصيبـة 


اما إذا كانت بـ لا فدعني اوضح لك المسألة على السريع :






اولاً : هذا الانجيل تم كتابته في الأندلس .. على ايام الإحتلال الإسلامي لها


اي انه قريب العهد بالمقارنة مع الاناجيل المعترفـة ( متّـى - مرقس - لوقا - يوحنـا )






ثانيـاً : يحتوي هذا الانجيل المنحول على إساءات لـكل من ( السيد المسيح و محمـد )



والذي يعنينا الآن هو محمد ..




و قيل فيه ( اي انجيل برنابا ) :​





( يهاجم الخنزير الأكبر قبر الرسول الأعظم و ينكح الرسول في قبره من الدبر فيصرخ الرسول مستغيثا يا مسيح يا مسيح يا ديان يا ديان فيأتي المسيح و يقتل الخنزير و يكسر الصليب )

أنقر للتوسيع...




و






( فمتى مرّت هذه العلامات تغشى العالم ظلمة أربعين سنة ليس فيها حى إلا الله وحده الذى له الإكرام و المجد إلى الأبد. و متى مرّت الأربعون سنة يحيى الله رسوله الذى سيطلع أيضا كالشمس إلا أنه متألق كألف شمس. فيجلس ولا يتكلّم لأنه سيكون كالمخبول )

أنقر للتوسيع...







الا تتفق معي انها إساءات بحق رسولك .. ؟!




ام انتم موافقون عليها في سبيل تحقيق الهدف المرغوب و هو 



إثبـات نبــوة محـمد ؟​*


----------



## Tabitha (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الانجيل الحقيقي*

*اخي 
موضوعك بالقسم الغير مخصص للحوار

**خمسون دليلا على ان انجيل برنابا مزيف و خرافي *


----------



## استفانوس (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الانجيل الحقيقي*

ينقل الى قسم الاسئلة والاجوبة


----------



## BRAVE-HEART (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الانجيل الحقيقي*



> الا تتفق معي انها إساءات بحق رسولك .. ؟!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


شو قلت  بتحب نعترف بانجيل برنابا ولا لاء


----------



## *S.O.G* (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الانجيل الحقيقي*



BRAVE-HEART قال:


> شو قلت  بتحب نعترف بانجيل برنابا ولا لاء


*ههههههههه*
*إنجيل برنابا لا نعترف به طبعاً*
*وأظن بعدما قرأنا من رد الأخ غالي*
*لن يبق مسلم على الأرض ويعترف به*
*ياللحقارة!*


----------



## NORARAB (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل انجيل برنابا انجيل مقبول؟*

اكيد  ان  مكتوب   بيد  المدعو  برنابا  
 واكيد  انه  مزيف 

مشكوووووورين  عالتوضيح




 الله  نور  السموات  والارض


----------



## الموالي (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل انجيل برنابا انجيل مقبول؟*

انا لست norarab بل ان هناك ايادي خفية كتبت ذلك الرد بإسمي كي توهم الناس بأني اقتنعت بالردود التي أتتني على الموضوع .
حسبي الله عليكم


----------



## الموالي (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل انجيل برنابا انجيل مقبول؟*

هل لديكم أدلة و براهين قاطعة تثبت ان انجيل برنابا مزيف ؟؟؟؟


----------



## abdel7ak (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل انجيل برنابا انجيل مقبول؟*

*المشكلة لا تكمن في انجيل برنابا بل تكمن في وجود عملية انتقاء مدروسة بعناية مركزة ولذلك سأتولى التحدث عن الانجيل الرسمي الذي تؤمنون به وهو انجيل متى وسألقي انجيل برابا جانبا*​


----------



## Ramzi (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل انجيل برنابا انجيل مقبول؟*



> انا لست norarab بل ان هناك ايادي خفية كتبت ذلك الرد بإسمي كي توهم الناس بأني اقتنعت بالردود التي أتتني على الموضوع .
> حسبي الله عليكم


 
يا  الموالي و مين حكى انه هاد ردك
هاد رد عضو اخر 
يعني ما في داعي لـ حسبي الله عليكم 
انت عندك 3 مشاركات و الثلاثة مبينات هووون
الله يرضى عليك تبع معنا كويس ...


----------



## Ramzi (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل انجيل برنابا انجيل مقبول؟*



abdel7ak قال:


> *المشكلة لا تكمن في انجيل برنابا بل تكمن في وجود عملية انتقاء مدروسة بعناية مركزة ولذلك سأتولى التحدث عن الانجيل الرسمي الذي تؤمنون به وهو انجيل متى وسألقي انجيل برابا جانبا*​


 
كلام جميل يا عبدالحق
خلينا نتناقش بالكتاب المقدس


----------



## *S.O.G* (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل انجيل برنابا انجيل مقبول؟*



Ramzi قال:


> كلام جميل يا عبدالحق
> خلينا نتناقش بالكتاب المقدس


*أخي رمزي*
*الموضوع منته*
*إنجيل برنابا ليس مقبول وحتى المسلمين رفضوه*
*نقطة انتهى.*
*سلام أخي وحبيبي.*


----------



## Ramzi (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الانجيل الحقيقي*



Ghali قال:


> *اخي الموالي ..*​
> 
> 
> *هل قرأت بنفسك انجيل برنابـا ..؟!*​
> ...


 

حبيبي يا غالي
انا اول مرة بسمع هالكلام
عجبني هالبرنابا ......


----------



## Basilius (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل انجيل برنابا انجيل مقبول؟*



abdel7ak قال:


> *المشكلة لا تكمن في انجيل برنابا بل تكمن في وجود عملية انتقاء مدروسة بعناية مركزة ولذلك سأتولى التحدث عن الانجيل الرسمي الذي تؤمنون به وهو انجيل متى وسألقي انجيل برابا جانبا*​


 
احذر من ان تتكلم وتقول انتقاء او غيرة يا سيد 
نحن لا ننتقي 
و انت مطالب الان باثبات ان المسيحيين لا يؤمنوا الا ببشارة متى فقط بما انك تقول اننا نؤمن بانجيل رسمي هو انجيل متى 

واللي عاوز يثبت حاجة على انجيل برنابا فليتفضل و يتكلم في الموضوع المشار الية بالرابط الموضوع عن خرافة وثيقة برنابا اولا و يثبت ان برنابا كان من تلاميذ المسيح و انة راة و تكلم معة مثلما هو مكتوب في هذة الوثيقة الزيفة المسماة بانجيل برنابا


----------



## samer12 (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل انجيل برنابا انجيل مقبول؟*



الموالي قال:


> هل لديكم أدلة و براهين قاطعة تثبت ان انجيل برنابا مزيف ؟؟؟؟


  هل قرأت المشاركات يا مسلم ؟؟؟؟
وجوابك يؤكد أنك لم تقرأ أي شيء ولا فاهم أي شيء ؟؟؟
تطلب دليل وAnestas!a وضع لك خمسين دليل وأنت مازلت تطلب دليل ... 
وهذه المشاركة هل قرأتها 



> اخي
> موضوعك بالقسم الغير مخصص للحوار
> 
> خمسون دليلا على ان انجيل برنابا مزيف و خرافي


ربي يهديك


----------



## ra.mi62 (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل انجيل برنابا انجيل مقبول؟*

طيب أن قرات أنجيل برنابا


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل انجيل برنابا انجيل مقبول؟*

++ السؤال الأول هو : من يقول أنه إنجيل ؟؟
+++ نحن لا نقول ذلك ، والقاعدة المنطقية والقانونية ، تقول : على المدعى البرهان .
+++ فالمـُطالب بالبرهان هو سيادتك .
++++ فهل توجد مؤسسة دينية -- تبع سيادتك-- تقول بأن هذا هو الإنجيل ، أو بإسلوب آخر : هل هذا هو إنجيلكم أنتم ؟؟؟
+++++ نرجو الإجابة الواضحة ، فإن لنا عقول نفهم بها الفارق بين الإجابة وبين الهروب أو اللف والدوران .


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل انجيل برنابا انجيل مقبول؟*

*لو كان السبب انه ذكر به اسم احمد فهذا خطاء ليس هذا السبب*
*كتاب برنابا به الكثير من الاخطاء جغرافية وتاريخية ويخالف الانجيل الذي بين ايدينا ويخالف معتقدات موجود بالقران...فهل تقبل يا مسلم اثبات صحة نبيك من كتاب ملئ بالاخطاء؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## خادم الفاروق (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل انجيل برنابا انجيل مقبول؟*

طيب انتم عندكم اربعة اناجيل متى ومرقس ومتى ولوقا ويوحنا فاذا اعتنقت المسيحيه لا سمح الله فعلى اي كتاب استطيع ان اعتمد في ديني هؤلاء يقولون هذا كتاب الله واخرون يعارضون لمن سوف اسمع نعم انها حيرة كبيره فلو كان كلام الله لكان كتاب واحد مميز عن جميع الكتب كالقران مثلا , فالقران فيه اعجازات بلاغيه وعلميه ......
اما الانجيل فمنت الصعب ان تجد فيه جمله مفيده .


----------



## استفانوس (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل انجيل برنابا انجيل مقبول؟*

اولا عليك ان تقرأ الكتاب المقدس وبعدها تعال وتكلم
الكتاب المقدس ياسيدي يحتوي على اربعة اناجيل اي بشارة
وليس كما زعمت 
فالمسيحيين في كل العالم تؤمن بكتاب واحد يحتوي البشائر
ولا يوجد به ايه تناقض ابدا
عكس قرانك ياهذا 
فافيه من الاخطاء الكثيرة جدا
انصحك للدخول للحوار الاسلامي وستكتشف قرانك على حقيقته


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل انجيل برنابا انجيل مقبول؟*



خادم الفاروق قال:


> طيب انتم عندكم اربعة اناجيل متى ومرقس ومتى ولوقا ويوحنا فاذا اعتنقت المسيحيه لا سمح الله فعلى اي كتاب استطيع ان اعتمد في ديني هؤلاء يقولون هذا كتاب الله واخرون يعارضون لمن سوف اسمع نعم انها حيرة كبيره فلو كان كلام الله لكان كتاب واحد مميز عن جميع الكتب كالقران مثلا , فالقران فيه اعجازات بلاغيه وعلميه ......
> اما الانجيل فمنت الصعب ان تجد فيه جمله مفيده .



*عفوا سؤالك ينم عن الغباء, كم سورة فى قرآنك يا رجل, فهل كل سورة تعتبر قرآن بحد ذاتها, الأناجيل وإن كانت أربعة إلا أنها مكتوبة بروح واحدة, لا تعارض فيها ولا ناسخ ومنسوخ وخلافه من أمور الحواه والبهلونات, ومن الغباء أن تتكلم عن ما لم تقرأه, أليس كذلك*


----------



## خادم الفاروق (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل انجيل برنابا انجيل مقبول؟*

يوجد اختلافات ولليس اختلاف واحد بين كتبتكم اما قراننا فهو كلام الله خالي من الاخطاء والحمد لله انجيلكم خالي من الاعجازات فاتحداك على   ان تاتي باعجاز لغوي او علمي او بلاغي او اي شي يدل على انه كلام الله اما قراننا ففيه كثير من الاعجازات التي اكتشفت والتي لم تكتشف .


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل انجيل برنابا انجيل مقبول؟*



خادم الفاروق قال:


> يوجد اختلافات ولليس اختلاف واحد بين كتبتكم اما قراننا فهو كلام الله خالي من الاخطاء والحمد لله انجيلكم خالي من الاعجازات فاتحداك على   ان تاتي باعجاز لغوي او علمي او بلاغي او اي شي يدل على انه كلام الله اما قراننا ففيه كثير من الاعجازات التي اكتشفت والتي لم تكتشف .



*ألم أقل لك أنك تتكلم بغباوة, الكتاب المقدس يا فتى كتب العهد القديم منه, أي التوراة, بالعبرية, والعهد الجديد كتب باليونانية, وحضرتك تبحث عن بلاغة لغوية عربية, ألم أقل لك أنك تشارك بغباوة, ثم إن أردت أن تتعرف على قرآنك المهلهل, تعال إلينا فى المنتدى الإسلامي وستري هناك ما جعل شيوخك يبتلعون ألسنتهم عجزاً*


----------



## ra.mi62 (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل انجيل برنابا انجيل مقبول؟*

​


> يوجد اختلافات ولليس اختلاف واحد بين كتبتكم اما قراننا فهو كلام الله خالي من الاخطاء والحمد لله انجيلكم خالي من الاعجازات فاتحداك على ان تاتي باعجاز لغوي او علمي او بلاغي او اي شي يدل على انه كلام الله اما قراننا ففيه كثير من الاعجازات التي اكتشفت والتي لم تكتشف .


 
*قرانك هو الذي ممتلى بلاخطاء الغوية والجغرافية  والتاريخية وانا لا احب ان اخرج عن الموضوع ولكن بحب وضح لك  ما هو قرانك *

*اولا*
القران كتاب بلا تاريخ

ثانيا
القران محرف
القران بين الحفظ والتحريف

وعيد النظر على هذا الرابط وستجد الاخطاء بقرانك
هل القرآن بلا خطأ؟؟نظرة على القرآن -3->>​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل انجيل برنابا انجيل مقبول؟*

++الأخ الفاضل خادم الفاروق السؤال الأصلى كان عمـّا يسمى بإنجيل برنابا ، وهو لا إنجيل ولا لبرنابا 
++ وغريب جداً منسيادتك أن تتجاهل الإجابات وتقفز إلى موضوع آخر ، لا يليق بعاقل مثل سيادتك أن تهرب من الإجابات بالصورة  بهذه الصورة الغريبة .
+++ وأعود وأذكرك بأن الأخ " باحث آخر " أجاب بإيضاح المهازل التى فى هذا المسمى بإنجيل برنابا
++ كما كنتُ قد سألتك عن رأي المؤسسات الدينية طرفك فى هذا الكتاب ، وعما إذا كنتم تعتبرونه إنجيلكم ؟؟؟ وما سيتبع ذلك من أن نناقشك فيه بصفته أحد الكتب المقدسة التى تعترف بها ؟؟؟؟
++++ ولكن حدث أمر غريب جداً من سيادتك ومن الأخ المحترم / الموالى ، ومن الأخ المحترم / عبدالحق .
+++++  إذ تركتم تماماً موضوع السؤال ، وهو إنجيلك الذى تدافع عنه ، إلى درجة أن الأخ موالى يقول أنه سيرميه سيرميه سيرميه جانباً !!!! فأين الحياء يا ناس !!!!!!


----------



## كلمة الحق (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل انجيل برنابا انجيل مقبول؟*

*


ana 100 100 قال:



لو كان السبب انه ذكر به اسم احمد فهذا خطاء ليس هذا السبب
كتاب برنابا به الكثير من الاخطاء جغرافية وتاريخية ويخالف الانجيل الذي بين ايدينا ويخالف معتقدات موجود بالقران...فهل تقبل يا مسلم اثبات صحة نبيك من كتاب ملئ بالاخطاء؟؟؟؟؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

أخي العزيز أنا أريد أن أفهم شيئا

أنتم تقولون أن المسلمين هم الذين ألفوا هذا الإنجيل - أليس كذلك؟

أنا أريد فقط الدليل الصحيح والموثق على هذا الكلام

واذا لم تأتوا به فنسألكم - ما هو مصدر هذا الإنجيل ؟ومل هي قصته؟

واذا لم تجيبوا على هذا السؤال لم يبق إلا أن نجيبكم نحن وبأدلة موثقة عن مصدر هذا الإنجيل.

هدانا الله واياكم للحق - آمين.
*​


----------



## Tabitha (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل انجيل برنابا انجيل مقبول؟*

عزيزي كلمة الحق 

راجع الموضوع هذا به كل الإجابات على أسئلتك 

خمسون دليلا على ان انجيل برنابا مزيف و خرافي


----------



## كلمة الحق (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل انجيل برنابا انجيل مقبول؟*



Anestas!a قال:


> عزيزي كلمة الحق
> 
> راجع الموضوع هذا به كل الإجابات على أسئلتك
> 
> *ms/showthread.php?t=13804&highlight=%C7%E4%CC%ED%E1+%C8%D1%E4%C7%C8%C7"]خمسون دليلا على ان انجيل برنابا مزيف و خرافي *


*
[/SIZE]أخي العزيز أنا أعلم أن إنجيل برنابا فيه أخطاء وحقائق تتصادم حتى مع الإسلام 

ولكن أنا سألت عن مصدره - ما هو مصدره وتاريخه؟

وما هو الدليل على أن المسلمين ألفوه كما يقال؟

أنتظر ردك أخي العزيز​*​


----------



## Tabitha (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل انجيل برنابا انجيل مقبول؟*



كلمة الحق قال:


> أخي العزيز أنا أعلم أن إنجيل برنابا فيه أخطاء وحقائق تتصادم حتى مع الإسلام
> 
> ولكن أنا سألت عن مصدره - ما هو مصدره وتاريخه؟​





بالنسبة لتاريخه: فهذا الكتاب المنسوب زورا إلى القديس برنابا الرسول 
العلماء بيقولوا أنه لم يكن موجود قبل القرن الـ 15 - يعني بعد موت برنابا الرسول بــ 1500 سنة

أما بالنسبة لمؤلفه: فمؤلفه هو احد الهراطقة وحاحاول ابحث تاني واجيب لك معلومات ادق عن مؤلفه





كلمة الحق قال:


> وما هو الدليل على أن المسلمين ألفوه كما يقال؟
> 
> أنتظر ردك أخي العزيز​





هو اللي حصل يا عزيزي ان المسلمين بيعشقكم الكتاب ده جداا - 
وهم اللي ترجموه للعربية.


----------



## كلمة الحق (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل انجيل برنابا انجيل مقبول؟*

*





Anestas!a قال:



بالنسبة لتاريخه: فهذا الكتاب المنسوب زورا إلى القديس برنابا الرسول 
العلماء بيقولوا أنه لم يكن موجود قبل القرن الـ 15 - يعني بعد موت برنابا الرسول بــ 1500 سنة

أنقر للتوسيع...


من هم هؤلاء العلماء الذين يقولون هذا أخي العزيز؟



			أما بالنسبة لمؤلفه: فمؤلفه هو احد الهراطقة وحاحاول ابحث تاني واجيب لك معلومات ادق عن مؤلفه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وأنا في انتظارك أخي - وفقك الله



هو اللي حصل يا عزيزي ان المسلمين بيعشقكم الكتاب ده جداا - 
وهم اللي ترجموه للعربية.


أنقر للتوسيع...



أنقر للتوسيع...

هذا صحيح ، ترجموه للعربية لا لأنهم يسلمون بكل ما فيه ، لأنه مثل باقي الأناجيل الأخرى التي لا يسلم المسلمون بكل ما فيها

ولكن ترجموه لوجود البشارات فيه بنبينا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام

لأن ربنا أخبرنا بأن اسم نيبينا ( محمد - أحمد ) موجود في التوراة وموجود في الإنجيل

قال تعالى ( الَّذِينَ يَتَّبِعُونَ الرَّسُولَ النَّبِيَّ الأُمِّيَّ الَّذِي يَجِدُونَهُ مَكْتُوباً عِندَهُمْ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَالإِنْجِيلِ يَأْمُرُهُم بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَاهُمْ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ وَيُحِلُّ لَهُمُ الطَّيِّبَاتِ وَيُحَرِّمُ عَلَيْهِمُ الْخَبَآئِثَ وَيَضَعُ عَنْهُمْ إِصْرَهُمْ وَالأَغْلاَلَ الَّتِي كَانَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ فَالَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ بِهِ وَعَزَّرُوهُ وَنَصَرُوهُ وَاتَّبَعُواْ النُّورَ الَّذِيَ أُنزِلَ مَعَهُ أُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ [الأعراف : 157]

هدانا الله واياكم للحق - آمين

*​


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل انجيل برنابا انجيل مقبول؟*

*كلمة الحق*

ظهر الكتاب الخرافي المزيَّف المسمَّي زورًا بإنجيل برنابا للوجود للمرَّة الأولي  بروسيا سنة 1709م في مخطوطة مكتوبة باللغة الإيطالية
تخيل متى عرف لاول مرة هذا الكتاب المزيف سنة1709م يعني ما قبل ذلك لم يكن معروف هل يمكن ان الله تركنا بضلال كل هذه الفترة؟؟؟؟ لايمكن مستحيل

وهو ملئ بالأخطاء التاريخيّة والجغرافيّة والدينيّة والخرافات اللامعقولة
هل ترضى ان تثبت صدق نبوة محمد من كتاب كله اخطاء !! لا يعقل


----------



## Tabitha (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل انجيل برنابا انجيل مقبول؟*



> من هم هؤلاء العلماء الذين يقولون هذا أخي العزيز؟



أخي هذه الحقيقة لا يوجد عليها أي جدال فعمر المخطوطة يقول ذلك وهذه المخطوطات موجودة حتى الآن.




> المخطوطة الكاملة لإنجيل برنابا موجودة الآن في المكتبة القومية في فيينا بالنمسا تحت رقم
> 2662 Barnabas - Evangliuos . Codex. 2662​
> *مركز الدراسات الكتابية المسيحية*





ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

أخي كلمة الحق أنت فعلا قلت كلمة حق وفضحت كل أمة المسلمين الذين يدعون أن كتاب برنابا هو جزء من الإنجيل

فإنت دلوقتي وبنفسك قلت ما سبب تمسك المسلمين بهذا الكتاب وسبب إدعاءهم أن هذا الكتاب المزور إنجيلا
بجد وفرت علينا مشوااااار كبير لما قلت بلساااااااااانك:



كلمة الحق قال:


> *
> ولكن ترجموه لوجود البشارات فيه بنبينا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
> *​



شفت ايه سبب تمسك المسلمين بهذا الكتاب وإدعاءهم انه انجيلا!! :fun_oops:

فقط لإشباع فراغ وعقدة نقص داخلهم 
أن القرآن كما قلت أنت قال لك أن الكتاب المقدس به إسم نبيك 



كلمة الحق قال:


> *
> لأن ربنا أخبرنا بأن اسم نيبينا ( محمد - أحمد ) موجود في التوراة وموجود في الإنجيل
> 
> قال تعالى ( الَّذِينَ يَتَّبِعُونَ الرَّسُولَ النَّبِيَّ الأُمِّيَّ الَّذِي يَجِدُونَهُ مَكْتُوباً عِندَهُمْ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَالإِنْجِيلِ يَأْمُرُهُم بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَاهُمْ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ وَيُحِلُّ لَهُمُ الطَّيِّبَاتِ وَيُحَرِّمُ عَلَيْهِمُ الْخَبَآئِثَ وَيَضَعُ عَنْهُمْ إِصْرَهُمْ وَالأَغْلاَلَ الَّتِي كَانَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ فَالَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ بِهِ وَعَزَّرُوهُ وَنَصَرُوهُ وَاتَّبَعُواْ النُّورَ الَّذِيَ أُنزِلَ مَعَهُ أُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ [الأعراف : 157]
> *​





فحتى لا يكذب القرآن تكذبون أنتم بالإدعاءات الزور أن هذا الكتاب المزور اللي ضد العقل ومادة جيدة جدا للنكت والترفيه بإنه إنجيلا!

 

وملحوظة صغيرة:
القسم مخصص للحوار المسيحي فقط ولا مكان لأي نصوص إسلامية، حتى لا تحرر أي مشاركة. 



كلمة الحق قال:


> *
> هدانا الله واياكم للحق - آمين
> *​



آمين أخي "كلمة الحق"
الرب يرشدكم للحق ولمعرفة الإله الحق، أمين.


----------



## كلمة الحق (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل انجيل برنابا انجيل مقبول؟*

*


ana 100 100 قال:



كلمة الحق

ظهر الكتاب الخرافي المزيَّف المسمَّي زورًا بإنجيل برنابا للوجود للمرَّة الأولي  بروسيا سنة 1709م في مخطوطة مكتوبة باللغة الإيطالية
تخيل متى عرف لاول مرة هذا الكتاب المزيف سنة1709م يعني ما قبل ذلك لم يكن معروف هل يمكن ان الله تركنا بضلال كل هذه الفترة؟؟؟؟ لايمكن مستحيل

وهو ملئ بالأخطاء التاريخيّة والجغرافيّة والدينيّة والخرافات اللامعقولة
هل ترضى ان تثبت صدق نبوة محمد من كتاب كله اخطاء !! لا يعقل

أنقر للتوسيع...

أخي العزيز 

السؤال هنا - هل معنى أنه ظهر لأول مرة في عام 1709 هل هذا معناه أن المخطوطة لا يرجع زمنها إلى عهد برنابا؟ كلا

عندك مخطوطات البحر الميت عثر عليها هو راع فلسطيني اسمه محمد الديب واكتشف المزيد بين عامي 1947 و1956 في 11 كهفا في وادي قمران قرب خربة قمران شمال البحر الميت. وقد أثارت المخطوطات اهتمام الباحثين والمختصين بدراسة نص العهد القديم لأنها تعود لما بين القرن الثاني قبل الميلاد والقرن الأول منه.
وهي تضم ما يزيد على 850 قطعة مخطوطة، بعضها مما سمي لاحقا الكتاب المقدس وبعضها من كتب لم تكن تعرف أو كانت مفقودة،

والشاهد أنه تم اعتماد بعضها واعتباره جزءا من الكتاب المقدس
أليس كذلك أخي العزيز؟

فما هو المانع أن يكون هذا الإنجيل حقيقي ويرجع عهده إلى زمن برنابا المنسوب إليه هذا الإنجيل؟

أليس برنابا شخص حقيقي جاء ذكر اسمه في الكتاب المقدس مرارا وتكرارا كما في هذه الآية مثلا

اع 15: 12	فسكت الجمهور كله.وكانوا يسمعون برنابا وبولس يحدثان بجميع ما صنع الله من الآيات والعجائب في الامم بواسطتهم

هدانا الله واياكم للحق - آمين*​


----------



## كلمة الحق (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل انجيل برنابا انجيل مقبول؟*

*



			أخي كلمة الحق أنت فعلا قلت كلمة حق وفضحت كل أمة المسلمين الذين يدعون أن كتاب برنابا هو جزء من الإنجيل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وهل ادعاء المسلمين بأن هذا الكتاب هو مثل باقي الأناجيل التي بين أيدكم الآن؟

مثل انجيل لوقا ويوحنا ومتى ومرقس.
ما هو المانع من ذلك أخي العزيز؟



			فإنت دلوقتي وبنفسك قلت ما سبب تمسك المسلمين بهذا الكتاب وسبب إدعاءهم أن هذا الكتاب المزور إنجيلا
بجد وفرت علينا مشوااااار كبير لما قلت بلساااااااااانك:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وما هو دليلك على أنه مزور؟
لماذا لا يكون حقيقي مثله مثل أي انجيل؟

يا أخي العزيز - ألم يكتشف حديثا ما يسمى بإنجيل يهوذا؟

أنا أعلم أن الخبر معتم عليه ولكن هذه هي الحقيقة- أليس كذلك أحي العزيز؟

هدانا الله واياكم للحق - آمين*​


----------



## كلمة الحق (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل انجيل برنابا انجيل مقبول؟*

عفوا - تصحيح 
أخي كلمة الحق أنت فعلا قلت كلمة حق وفضحت كل أمة المسلمين الذين يدعون أن كتاب برنابا هو جزء من الإنجيل
*وهل ادعاء المسلمين بأن هذا الكتاب هو مثل باقي الأناجيل التي بين أيدكم الآن يعتبر عقدة وشيئا مستغربا؟


ما هو المانع أن يكون مثل انجيل لوقا ويوحنا ومتى ومرقس. أخي العزيز؟*​


----------



## esambraveheart (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل انجيل برنابا انجيل مقبول؟*



كلمة الحق قال:


> عفوا - تصحيح
> أخي كلمة الحق أنت فعلا قلت كلمة حق وفضحت كل أمة المسلمين الذين يدعون أن كتاب برنابا هو جزء من الإنجيل
> *وهل ادعاء المسلمين بأن هذا الكتاب هو مثل باقي الأناجيل التي بين أيدكم الآن يعتبر عقدة وشيئا مستغربا؟
> 
> ...



*وهل يمكن مقارنة الملوك العظماء... بجربوع....؟؟؟؟؟
انجيل برنابا الذي تتكلم عنه عندي  و قريته بدل المره عشرين و الفبركه الاسلاميه اللي فيه واضحه جدا و حاجه تفطس من الضحك

و اللي عاوز يضحك من اخواتنا علي النكت اللي موجوده في "كتاب" برنابا..(لانه  لا يمكن ان يرقي او يستحق ان تطلق عليه كلمة انجيل) فهو موجود عندي و مستعد انزل له رابط للتحميل
حقيقي حاجه ممتعه ..احلي من مسرحيات كتيره شفتها​*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل انجيل برنابا انجيل مقبول؟*



> *أخي العزيز
> 
> السؤال هنا - هل معنى أنه ظهر لأول مرة في عام 1709 هل هذا معناه أن المخطوطة لا يرجع زمنها إلى عهد برنابا؟ كلا*


 

*رحمتك يا رب انا قولت عرف الانجيل لاول مرة عام1709م وليس مخطوطة يعني قبل هذا لم يكن شي اسمه انجيل برنابا..يارب تكون افهمت!*







> *فما هو المانع أن يكون هذا الإنجيل حقيقي ويرجع عهده إلى زمن برنابا المنسوب إليه هذا الإنجيل؟
> 
> أليس برنابا شخص حقيقي جاء ذكر اسمه في الكتاب المقدس مرارا وتكرارا كما في هذه الآية مثلا
> 
> ...


 


*نعم ربنابا مذكذور بالانجيل ولكن هذا الكتاب منسوب له زورا*

*والكتاب كله اخطاء هل ترضة اثبات صدق نبوة رسولك من كتاب كله اخطاء؟؟  ويوجد به اعتقاد يخالف القران *


----------



## esambraveheart (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل انجيل برنابا انجيل مقبول؟*



كلمة الحق قال:


> *
> 
> أليس برنابا شخص حقيقي جاء ذكر اسمه في الكتاب المقدس مرارا وتكرارا كما في هذه الآية مثلا
> 
> ...


*و هذا ابلغ دليل علي انكم انتم المسلمين من ابتدع الكتاب المسمى ب"انجيل برنابا"

فمن اين لكم ان تعرفوا اسم "برنابا" اصلا و تعرفوا انه قد جاء ذكره في الكتاب المقدس لولا انكم قراتم اولا الكتاب المقدس الذي وصل لايديكم بصورة ما و منه استخرجتم الاسم الذي تريدونه و بنيتم عليه اكاذيب الباطل لتهدموا العقيده المسيحيه
و اسمع هذا الذي ساقوله لك:
لو فرضنا ان انجيل برنابا هذا حقيقه موجوده  فهو في حد ذاته "شهادة شخص واحد"
و نحن و العالم كله "لن نعتد بشهادة شخص واحد و نترك شهادة اربعة اشخاص اخرين امناء  الذين  هم متي ومرقس و لوقا و يوحنا"
و الاغلبيه تكسب...​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل انجيل برنابا انجيل مقبول؟*

++ التفكير السليم يبدأ من النقاط الأساسية قبل الفرعية والهامشية
+++ والسؤال الأهم فيما يسمى بإنجيل برنابا هو : من هو الذى يقول أنه إنجيل وأنه يخص فعلاً القديس برنابا ؟؟
++++ والقعدة العقلية المنطقية والقانونية تقول :  على المعى البيان ، أى البرهان .
++++ وقد سبق طرح نفس السؤال من طرفكم -- كشخص أو كمجموعة ، فإن الأسماء كلها رمزية -- وسألناكم قائلين :- نحن نعتبره إكذوبة ، فهل أنتم تعتبرونه إنجيلاً حقيقياً ؟؟؟ أى هل تعتبرونه إنجيلكم ؟؟؟
+++++ فإن لم يكن الأمر لا هذا ولا ذاك ، فما هو الداعى الذى يدفعكم للإلحاح هكذا ؟؟؟ هل هى شوشرة بلا هدف ،  أى مجرد لغو  ؟؟؟  ولكن إن كان لكلامك هدف ، وتريد البحث فعلاً ، فوجه أسئلتك لمن يعتبرونه حقيقياً ،فإن لم تجد عندنا - ولن تجد - فإسأل من يطبلون ويزمرون بإسمه ليلاً ونهاراً ، فلعلهم يتكلمون بما يعرفون .


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل انجيل برنابا انجيل مقبول؟*

*ارجو من اي مسلم ان يقرا الكتب التالية عن انجيل برنابا *​ 



*خمسون دليلاً علي أنَّ إنجيل برنابا خرافي.. ومزيّف -القس عـبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير*



*إنجيل برنابا هل هو إنجيلٌ صحيحٌ؟ ( دراسة تحليليَّة لهذا الكتاب ) - القس عـبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير*


*أكذوبة إنجيل برنابا - القمص زكريا بطرس*


*إنجيل برنابا في ضوء التاريخ والعقل والدين - عوض سمعان*


*إنجـــيل بــرنـابـا بين المؤيدين والرافضين-د. ف صموئيل*


*مراجعة في خرافات إنجيل برنابا - للبابا شنودة الثالث*


*حقيقة الكتاب المنحول خطأ على القديس برنابا الرسول - للمتنيح الأنبا غريغوريس*


*إنجيل برنابا شهادة زور على القرآن الكريم - الأب يوسف درة الحداد*


*ملخص دقيق لانجيل برنابا - الاب بيشوى كامل*


*إنجيل برنابا شهادة زور - اسكندر جديد*





*اظن انه موضوع منتهى لا يجب ان يعترض المسلم لماذا لا نؤمن به*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل انجيل برنابا انجيل مقبول؟*

+++ الأخ الحبيب 
++ نريد أن نعرف --أولاً -- ماهو  ردهم على سؤالنا نحن ، وهو :- ما هو موقفكم أنتم مما يسمى بإنجيل برنابا ؟  هل تعترفون به ؟؟؟؟ ++ فإننى أعتقد أنه سيكون مفيداً جداً أن نعرف رأيهم هم ، وسيكون لهذا الرأى نتائج هامة جداً ، فياليتهم يجيبون بإجابة حاسمة قاطعة ، كما يليق بالعقلاء المفكرين المحترمين .


----------



## Tabitha (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل انجيل برنابا انجيل مقبول؟*



omar_b قال:


> قاتلهم الله واذلهم واخزاهم ومأواهم جهنم وساءت مصيرا



هذا مثال لاحد عباد رسول المميت
عندما ياتي ليحاورنا ليس في جعبته غير قلة الأدب


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل انجيل برنابا انجيل مقبول؟*



omar_b قال:


> نداء الى كل أخوتى المسلمين ؟
> 
> 
> لاتجادلوا الذين يزعمون أنهم أهل الكتاب ؟ وهو والله الذين يغلون فيه ..
> ...


 


شكرا لك فنحن هكذا اخذنا بركة
*طوبى لكم اذا عيّروكم وطردوكم وقالوا عليكم كل كلمة شريرة من اجلي كاذبين.(متى11:5)*

وانا اقول لك الله يباركك كما قال لنا السيد المسيح 
44 واما انا فاقول لكم احبوا اعداءكم.*باركوا لاعنيكم*.احسنوا الى مبغضيكم.وصلّوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم ويطردونكم.(متى44:5)​


----------



## My Rock (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل انجيل برنابا انجيل مقبول؟*




omar_b قال:


> نداء الى كل أخوتى المسلمين ؟





omar_b قال:


> لاتجادلوا الذين يزعمون أنهم أهل الكتاب ؟ وهو والله الذين يغلون فيه ..
> 
> قاتلهم الله واذلهم واخزاهم ومأواهم جهنم وساءت مصيرا
> 
> حسبنا الله والمسيح ابن مريم فيهم




هو هذا الهك؟ اله قتل و اذلال و خزي؟

يوحنا الأصحاح 16 العدد 2 
[Q-BIBLE]سَيُخْرِجُونَكُمْ مِنَ الْمَجَامِعِ بَلْ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ فِيهَا يَظُنُّ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقْتُلُكُمْ أَنَّهُ يُقَدِّمُ خِدْمَةً لِلَّهِ.[/Q-BIBLE]

الرب ينور عقلك..


----------



## صوت الرب (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل انجيل برنابا انجيل مقبول؟*

*



			قاتلهم الله واذلهم واخزاهم ومأواهم جهنم وساءت مصيرا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يكفيني هذا لأقسم أن
الإسلام = الإرهاب و أن
محمد = شيطان و أن
إلله القران هو الشيطان
و أنك يا Omar_b إرهابي
قام محمد ( الشيطان ) بغسل دماغك*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل انجيل برنابا انجيل مقبول؟*

+++ الأخ الفاضل / omar-b 
+++ سيادتك قفزت إلى خارج الموضوع ، ويؤسفنى أن الإخوة لم يطلبوا منك العودة للسؤال الأهم فى هذا الموضوع ، وهو :-
               هل تعتبرون ذلك الكتاب أنه إنجيلكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟
++++ فلا التهجم ، ولا الدعوة لإهمال الرد ، كل ذلك لن يضع حداً للسؤال ، بل فقط الإجابة الواضحة الحاسمة ، التى تليق بالمفكرين .
                  ويبقى السؤال معلقاً إلى أن يتم الرد عليه :- هل تعتبرونه إنجيلكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mrkadora (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل انجيل برنابا انجيل مقبول؟*

لو انجيل برنابا مزيف نعرف منين ان باقى الاناجيل صحيحيه وانه مفيش اناجيل تانيه


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل انجيل برنابا انجيل مقبول؟*



كلمة الحق قال:


> _*لو انجيل برنابا مزيف نعرف منين ان باقى الاناجيل صحيحيه ؟
> 
> سؤال جيد من الأخ mrkadora وفقه الله
> 
> ...



*قرآنك, رغم فساده,  يشهد بصحة الإنجيل والتوراة, فهل لا تؤمن بما جاء فى قرآنك, أرجو الأجابة بصدر رحب *


----------



## mrkadora (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل انجيل برنابا انجيل مقبول؟*

مامعنى كلمه بكر كل خليقه


----------



## My Rock (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل انجيل برنابا انجيل مقبول؟*



mrkadora قال:


> مامعنى كلمه بكر كل خليقه


 
ما دخل سؤالك بالموضوع؟
بكر الخليقة تعني اول الخليقة و سابقها
اطرح سؤالك في المكان المناسب لتلقى الجواب, هذا ان كنت تبحث عن جواب اصلا


----------



## My Rock (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل انجيل برنابا انجيل مقبول؟*

رجاءا يا احبة عدم الدخول في الإسلاميات
هناك قسم خاص للحوار في الإسلاميات, لا تنسوه..


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل انجيل برنابا انجيل مقبول؟*

+++سأعيد طلبى من الإخوة المدافعين عن المسمى بإنجيل برنابا :-
         + كفانا لفاً ودوراناً ، ولبحث نقطة واحدة ، وهى :- أنتم الذين تدافعون بكل قوتكم عن صحة هذا الكتاب ، هل تعترفون به أنه الإنجيل الغير مزيف ؟ هل هذا هو إنجيلكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟فإن لم تردوا عن هذا السؤال ، أثبتم أنكم غير باحثين عن الحقيقة ، وبالتالى لا يحق لكم الإدعاء بالصدق فى كلامكم ، وكل ما ينبنى على عدم الحق وعدم الصدق ، باطل .
++++ فإن كنتم من أهل الحق أجيبوا بالحق ، هل هذا هو إنجيلكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل انجيل برنابا انجيل مقبول؟*

+++ الأخ omar b 
++ سيادتك قفزت على الموضوع والسؤال الأصلى ، وكأنك تتعامل مع أطفال عقليين، ينجذبون وراءك بإثارة عواطفهم بكلمة حادة .
 لا يا عزيزى ، فلننهى أولاً السؤال الأول الذى سألتموه أنتم أنفسكم ، عن المسمى بإنجيل برنابا ، والذى طالبناكم بتحديد موقفكم منه ، بعد ما أظهرتموه من دفاع مستميت عنه ، يفوق دفاعكم عن كل الهجومات على ما يخصكم ، فسألناكم :- هل تعترفون به ؟ هل هو الإنجيل الصحيح فى نظركم ؟ هل هو إنجيلكم ، ولذلك تدافعون عنه هكذا ، بأكثر من دفاعكم ضد الإدعاءات التى تكال ضد خصوصياتكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
+++++ ألف سؤال تسألونه ، فنجيب عليهم أجمعين ، فلماذا نرى هذا العجز المشين ، فى الإجابة عن سؤال  بسيط  كهذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟ أين عقولكم المفكرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولا واحد !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل انجيل برنابا انجيل مقبول؟*



omar_b قال:


> ياعينى عليكم ؟
> 
> دعت اله فيكم أصبحت ارهابيا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ماشى يالى بتدعوا المسيحية ؟ وعفكرة نحنا معشر المسلمين نطبق المسيحية احسن منكم ونكرم المسيح عيسى على وجهه الصحيح .


 
*يا عيني على الكذب*
*لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الآب.من لا يكرم الابن لا يكرم الآب الذي ارسله ( يوحنا23:5).*
*يجب عليك ان تركمه كما تكرم الاب*



omar_b قال:


> الاناجيل فيها 24 مخطوط من كلمة الرب ولا يوجد مخطوطين متل بعض ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> اية اناجيل هذه ؟ مع العمل انوا قديما كانت تحرف الاناجيل وتدخل للكنيسة وتوافق عليها الكنيسة وتطبع وتنشر ؟
> 
> والله حلو اى كلام بيمشى معكم ولس فيه كتير بتتحرف هلا ؟


 
*ههههههههههه هلا هلا بمسلم لا يعرف شي بالنقد الكتابي "النقد الادنى"*

*الانجيل24مخطوطة :t33: يا حبيبي ولك عين تتكلم؟؟*
*صحح معلوماتك*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل انجيل برنابا انجيل مقبول؟*

++ رجاء إعادة الموضوع إلى أصله .
 هل يعترفون به أنه إنجيلهم الصحيح ، ولذلك يستميتون فى الدفاع عنه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
+++ نريد الإجابة عن هذا السؤال وكفانا .


----------



## محمد نبيل (22 فبراير 2008)

*السلامـ عليكم*

اخي العزيز اشكرك على هذا الموضع الذي بصراحه جعلني ادرك ان 
انجيل برنابا او......كتاب برنابا مزور و محرف واعتذر على كل مابدر مني من سوء  :t19::t19::t19::t19: واسف جدا على مشاركتي السابقه التي كانت غلط بغلط:smil15::smil15::smil15:
والسلامـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ عليكمـــــــــــــــــــــ ورحمة الله وبركاته



:59:


----------



## محمد نبيل (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل انجيل برنابا انجيل مقبول؟*

الرجاء عدم الغلط على اي كتاب سماوي كي نحافظ على حسن الحوار


----------



## fredyyy (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل انجيل برنابا انجيل مقبول؟*

*لا يوجد كتاب آخر *

*غير الكتاب المقدس *

*فيه كلام الله*​


----------

